# Day care centres in Dubai



## Beejal

Hi All,

I was browsing the net to search for good day care centres in Dubai. I am 9 months pregnant and will be resuming work when my baby would be 4 months.

I am looking for a day care centre which would look after my baby from 8 to 6 Sunday through Thursday. 

Can anyone please help?


----------



## pamela0810

Hi Beejal,
Please let us know your location of choice. 

Also, have a look at this link. It contains a comprehensive list of nursery schools, many of which also double up as day care centres/creches, etc.

Dubai nurseries

Hope this helps!


----------



## Beejal

Hi Pamela,

Many thanks for the link. As for the location preference, I stay in Barsha and work at DIFC, so any place within this location would be very convenient.


----------



## pamela0810

Try British Orchard Nursery. They have a branch in Jumeirah and apparently have day care facilities.
Your baby is only 4 months old so I'm not really sure which day care centers accept such young babies and which do not. I'd suggest going through the list one by one.


----------

